# help case modding



## saurabh_1e (Jun 4, 2010)

i want to mod my cm 334
want to add a transparent side panel

what i have learn till now is that 
cutting the desired shape
need desired shaped acrylic sheet
paste with silicon gel


but what kind of acrylic sheet?
how to cut the side panel ?
total cost ?
how to make spcae for fans on the acrylic sheet?


----------



## xanan (Feb 26, 2011)

You can use either 3mm or 5mm cast Acrylic Sheet. The side panel can be cut if you know how to use a saw, and have access to a drill...otherwise, you can go to someone who cuts holes for switchboards-he should be able to do the job for as less as 20-30 bucks.

As for fan hole, that's a different thing altogether. if you can source mesh/air filter then just get a circular hole cut, else avoid placing a fan.


----------



## tomcruise (May 26, 2012)

Well, I bought an Primer. It looked like brown same like Samad bond LOL. I put it on the casing and it lefted with too much particles and didn't worked out. So i washed it. 

How is the primer looks like, did i bought some other primer or what? And i cannot paint like the people did here. The smooth surface through sparys, I spented 6 black sprays on my whole casing and did what i can, then a laquer. but not That much smooth it is looking, so any help? :/


----------

